# While HaMm3r was dreaming.......



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Hammer's Dream*

as soon as I saw it I thought that it would just crush dock light snook back at home. im gonna save it for my next trip back down south.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Hammer's Dream*

I forgot to get a pic of the fly now that it has been demolished.  I will try and remember tonight.  Until then you have to deal with the fish porn.

1 Snook, and 5 Trout.  Biggest trout on the pattern was   around 18".  Snook was on the second cast.  First cast was outside the light and short... so it really shouldn't count.  But it worked just the same!



























First Trout on the pattern.  It was underslot, but they were very aggressive on the bite.









We pulled another trout off the light and the bite turned off.  The tide was going slack.  We headed for a higher current area.  Ended up finding a dock with Trout galore on it.  Easily 40 Trout stacked up on a single light.  Erik shot some video with his camera we will have to see how it turned out.  End result from that light was another 4 or 5 trout.  Hammer's fly stopped working.  I don't know if I dulled the hook or they were just not that into the pattern anymore.  The trout would come up to the fly and nibble on what was left of the zonker strip.

The tide started to change and we were getting tired of the trout bite.  It was time to look for some Snook.  We headed back to a dock that was holding fish earlier on the bottom of the water column.  Usually when that happens they are not feeding, leave and visit later.  And thats what we did.  When we came back Erik went up and made a couple of cast.....Gooossssshhhhh!!!!!!!  His first Snook on fly!



















After the successful release of the Snook we went back to the light.  It was my turn for another Snook.  A couple of cast in I hooked up with a nice little snooklet.  It came unbuttoned after a couple jumps.

We looked at another dock with fish holding up against the mangroves.  The problem is that the light is 15ft back behind a sport fishing boat on a lift.  You have to tuck your cast with a tight loop side arm and turn it over in about 3ft off the water line.  I did it 4 times!  The sad part is the Snook and Redfish didn't care how crazy my improv casting skills are.  They were still eating baitfish and shrimp while I was pulling my fly through!  Best cast of the night I tucked it back a good 20ft.  It was a sweet cast.  I watched the fly all the way back.  Watched it turn over, and spin a half turn around a mangrove root.  And like tether ball...it turned around the root a good 4 more times.  Called that the last cast of the night.   

Thanks again Hammer for tying this fly up for the swap.  I can say I caught a couple of fish in your honor!

-Richard


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Hammer's Dream*

great report! Congrats for first Snook on fly.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

very nice, congrats to Eric on the first, and to rich and his jedi like casting. lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

How cool is that!! [smiley=supercool.gif] The pictures are awesome and what a neat thing to see your creation used successfully by someone else. Thanks for sharing this with us. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

I am seriously jealous though, because I've still never caught a snook on fly, and you went and did it on my bass/trout pattern! [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

And remember, if you want to tie some up yourself, the recipe is right here on Microskiff.com. Just go to the MS homepage (not the forum home), then click "Reviews & How-To" on the right, then "Fly Fishing".

Or click *here*


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very Nice! I am jealous I still haven't opened mine :'(


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats Erik!


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! Hammer, that first snook inhaled that pattern like it was his job. Good Stuff!


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Short video using HaMm3r's fly pattern. Click the image above!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Short video using HaMm3r's fly pattern.  Click the image above!


Pretty cool!  If you slow it down, you can actually see the strike fairly well.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Dude that video is awesome. I haven't caught anything on fly since I was 12 but that is the strike that I I love so much and wait for everytime I tie on a topwater. Maybe I need to go grab a kmart special for some sick bites! Good work!


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

In reply to floridanative


> Dude that video is awesome.  I haven't caught anything on fly since I was 12 but that is the strike that I I love so much and wait for everytime I tie on a topwater.  *Maybe I need to go grab a kmart special for some sick bites*!  Good work!


K mart (online)has the redbone hurricane fly rods, from 8w and 9w two pieces to a 10w 3pcs, from 130$us to 150$us. They look like they can take the abuse of snook fishing, I would try my local fly store first and support them, http://www.templeforkflyrods.com/products/rods.html has the signature series for around 120, now if you want a really cheap fly rod, do this, go to the bass pro shops fly store in dania, when you get to the door of the fly shop don't go in, make a 180 degrees turn and face the last rack of the freshwater section, and right there above the darth vader, and sponge bob spin casters combos, you'll see spin and bait caster rods that are at the lowest in their price range, they are the "Power Plus Graphite" rods, there, you'll find two fly rods, an 7/8w and a 5/6W for around 17.99$us. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...10151_-1_10001_98365____SearchResults#reviews

Those rods are not allowed inside the fly shop hehehe.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

You can find the Hurricane RedBones in stock at most Sports Authority stores. I have two and have been using and abusing the 9 wt for 4-5 years, it great!


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I'll definitely look into it.  My local fly shop already gets enough dough from me buying bucktails and other cool materials in there that are a gamble to buy online.  Soooo... I won't feel too bad not getting it there but just in case 
http://www.oleflorida.com/
Owners name is Darren hes a cool guy so go check him out.


----------

